# FRUSTRATION with Wacom Intuos-2 tablet!



## steelbeard (Jan 24, 2009)

Has anyone got any suggestions on my predicament please?

I have Wacom Intuos-2 A4 tablet (model XD-0912-R)
Went on Wacom's official site for the drivers (having bought the thing second-hand) and downloaded the software for Intuos-2 running on XP.  I run the installer (with the tablet attached to the serial port and powered up) and occasionally the tablet will start working but sometimes I have to run the installer 4-5 times to get it running.
When it works it's excellent, everything works and continues to work even over a few days UNTIL I turn the PC off, then it stops working and I have to go through the process again.
Sometimes after 4-5 attempts it still doesn't work so I un-install the software, reboot and start again.  The tablet always reacts to the pen (orange light goes green when touched to tablet)

Anybody overcome the same problem or know of drivers that actually STAY working please?

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## D3l7a3ch0 (Jan 24, 2009)

1.  consider the possibility the tablet is broken.

2.  verify whether it is supposed to be plugged in while the installation is being run.

3.  i'm sure you need to restart between a driver install and using the tablet for it to work properly.

http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/manual/Intuos2UsersManual.pdf that is the manual for your tablet.  skip to page 96.  and also 122.

"Open the Wacom Control panel and go to the CONNECTION Tab.  Verify that TABLET DRIVER ON is checked."


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 25, 2009)

The problem may be the fact you're using the serial drivers. If I remember correctly many companies dropped support for the serial drivers for newer usb ones. 

I'm also not sure if there are any Serial to USB converters and if it would work well with Wacom's USB drivers...


----------



## steelbeard (Jan 25, 2009)

D3l7a3ch0 said:


> 1.  consider the possibility the tablet is broken.
> 
> 2.  verify whether it is supposed to be plugged in while the installation is being run.
> 
> ...


1) I suspected that too but as long as I leave the PC on it keeps running absolutely 100% fine.
2) Tried previously attached and disconnected, seemed to be worse when disconnected.
3) That has happened a couple of times but usually it hasn't asked for a reboot which I thought was strange too.  The application I downloaded from the wacom site (V 6.1.0-6) looks different from that shown in that link you sent, do you know what version that would be?
I'm beginning to think that the version I have is USB only as Arshes-Nei suggests..


----------



## RailRide (Jan 25, 2009)

As long as the tablet has power, the yellow light will turn green when the stylus is pressing against the tablet, so that probably has little to do with how the driver is behaving. I learned that when one of my USB hubs flaked out with my USB Grafire attatched.

The only thing I can add to the serial discussion (and it may not even be relevant) is years ago during the reign of Windows 3.1 I had a Wacom ArtPad II with a serial connection that I occasionally had to disconnect in order to run a P-Touch PC label printer (two devices, one port). The tablet would always go haywire whenever I did this, so I later found out from Wacom that you could turn off the driver before unplugging the tablet, then turn it back on after plugging it back in and then the driver wouldn't know anything was amiss.

---PCJ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 25, 2009)

RailRide said:


> As long as the tablet has power, the yellow light will turn green when the stylus is pressing against the tablet, so that probably has little to do with how the driver is behaving. I learned that when one of my USB hubs flaked out with my USB Grafire attatched.
> ---PCJ



Actually on that, Wacom says not to use a USB hub on your tablet and to plug it directly into the computer's USB slot.

That would suck for older PCs with 1 slot, but the tablets go flaky (I suspect due to power management) when put in a hub. It's not entirely impossible, but it's usually one of the most common issues when a tablet doesn't work properly.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't remember seeing that admonition in my Grafire docs, but mine's been running on one (albeit, a powered hub) for years without incident. It was a port on one of the hubs (I have two daisy-chained together) that got flaky so I swapped it to another.

Then again I might just be lucky. My current primary laptop has two ports, and I keep one of them free just in case I have something that absolutely cannot be used on a hub. Right now, that's just a DV camcorder (and only because I was too lazy to set up its Firewire connection)

---PCJ


----------



## Biggles21 (Mar 24, 2009)

If I use a serial to USB connector on my Intuos 2 tablet does it effectively become a USB driver tablet?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 24, 2009)

Biggles21 said:


> If I use a serial to USB connector on my Intuos 2 tablet does it effectively become a USB driver tablet?



I can't say with 100% certainty, but you could try it.


----------

